# MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical?



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

Just compared the sizes of Mk2 and Mk3 clusters. Found the Mk3 to be longer (about 5/8-inch), taller, and locating pegs farther toward the driver than on the Mk2 cluster.
Surely someone has done this. There's gotta be a better way to use a Mk3 cluster than installing a Mk3 dash—too much work and many new complications…
Need the Mk3 cluster because it matches the conversion—Mk3 TDi into 1990 Jetta.
Bright ideas welcome!


_Modified by clyde at 9:11 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (clyde)*

Searched for Mk3 cluster to Mk2 dash—found nothing…


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (clyde)*

its been done about a billion times. there are 2 ways ive done it, rip out the brackets, bow them out, attach cluster too brackets, need to drill holes bracket to attach to upper tabs. the other option is just put the cluster in there and you will see it fits pretty damn good. you might need to cut some of the cardboard out on the dash. if fitted all correctly you will have to lean forward to see the bottom idiot lights. and you will kinda miss all the way Full and all the way cool. you could reshape the plastic but that seems like a lot of work.


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (bonesaw)*

I didn't know about those billion installations but thanks for cluing me in.
Anyone else? Out of a billion maybe three more approaches…


_Modified by clyde at 3:16 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (clyde)*

bonesaw pretty much summed it up.
I would just say start out by bending the existing cluster brackets out alittle to test fit it...it'll take you like 10 seconds. Put the bezel back in and you'll see exactly how the cluster fits.
I used the stock plastic brackets from the mkIII and attached them to the metal brackets cluster brackets in the mkII dash, so the mkIII cluster would fit right in.
Trimmed a little cardboard from the underside of the dash where the cluster makes contact, just to elevate the cluster. Otherwise, yeah your warning lights will be impossible to see.
Totally practical if you have a smaller steering wheel installed, because the tach and speedo are so close to each other in the mkIII guage. I've also got one installed in my rabbit with a Corrado dash.


_Modified by gtifly at 5:58 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (clyde)*

Will look for the A3 plastic brackets…


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (clyde)*

pictures? diy? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: MK3 instrument cluster into mk2 dash—practical? (sleepygreen2)*

Only researching so far. Haven't decided to convert.
Are you offering pictures, or asking for them, sleepygree2?


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

asking, i found some after searching, some explanation of how to do it, but nothing substantial as far as a diy yet. all the pictures i have found are alright and the people who have done it got the cluster in the dash, but i have seen some pictures of the swap that looks like it came like that from the factory. most of the pictures i have seen show the clusters in the dash, but theres a space at the top and you cant see the warning lights, and the sides are cut off by the bezle. so far im not impressed. i may just have to do it myself when that time comes and see what happens. right now though im just looking into what needs to be done.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_asking, i found some after searching, some explanation of how to do it, but nothing substantial as far as a diy yet. all the pictures i have found are alright and the people who have done it got the cluster in the dash, but i have seen some pictures of the swap that looks like it came like that from the factory. most of the pictures i have seen show the clusters in the dash, but theres a space at the top and you cant see the warning lights, and the sides are cut off by the bezle. so far im not impressed. i may just have to do it myself when that time comes and see what happens. right now though im just looking into what needs to be done. 

short of heating and 'bending' the bezel and surround to encompass the mk3 cluster perfectly you'll have to live with it like everyone else. its pretty standard, and you can get them to fit with not much being 'hidden' at all.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

its not really hidden, ive always had low seats and just had to lean forward a little to see them.


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

i daily my car and it has the MKIII cluster in it.
when i busted a hole in my oil pan i saw the light on... and my gas guage and temp guage are read-able but a little hidden


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (white86gti)*

Cut the mk2 brackets in half up to the pivots on the mk3 cluster,cut some of the under dash out with a dremel. The mk2 bezel will hold it in place from rattling. I have a pic of mine somewhere... Just get used to the gap at the bottom,doesn't bother me any.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (GLI_DRIVER)*

any pictures


----------



## GLynch (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

pics please!!!


----------



## Big-Moser (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (GLynch)*

does no one have pics of this?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Big-Moser)*

Jesus people, just do a little searching. Think about things logically for a second, what would be the most common reason someone would want to put a MK3 cluster into a MK2 dash.... VR6 SWAPS!!!
Into MK2s at that!
I used the simple search term of "MK3 cluster" in the search box, MK2 forums, and archive options.... Returned 59 results. Must be nothing out there.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2713163
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2971805
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2942479
And then by taking two minutes and looking, I found a link in a thread and this is what it lead too.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2820833


_Modified by 87vr6 at 10:31 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

ive done this swap about 5 times and it has worked out mint everytime. looks good too!


----------

